# Does anyone else use animals to calm yourself down?



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

My chickens are a really big deal to me.. I truly feel most at ease when I'm with them. Sometimes my mom gets crabby and says "I'm gonna get rid of all the animals" and each time she says that or something similar to that I stress out really bad and even pushed to tears because of it. I have also said that I would kill myself if she took away my darlings from me. They are my babies and if I didn't have them I'd have absolutely nothing to live for. They are the reason I get up early every morning so I can feed them, water them, tidy up their pens, coops, hold them in my arms and give them baby kisses and chicken hugs n.n I really love my chickens and whenever I'm really, really stressed I go to them. 
I also keep ducks, turkeys, and quail but they're not quite huggable as my chickens are. I'm pretty crazy for chickens... Like this crazy > :troll It literally scares me to death when my mom threatens to take them away. I used to beg my mom to take one or two with her after school when she'd pick me up, I would walk around with them in my arms and I'd be more open to people and let people pet them.. Those who made rude comments and inappropriate jokes towards my birds were usually returned the favor.. "do you eat them?" Well, do you eat your dogs/cats? "wow that looks tasty" you are a disgusting person and I hope no person ever has to deal with your cruel ignorance. I really used to protect them! I would protect them with my life!
Okay I'm rambling but does anyone else feel relieved or at peace when around critters? Does it work good for you? Does anyone else have unique pets?
By the way I have over 60 chickens, 13 ducks, 2 quails, and 2 turkeys. The turkey and quail number will be up next spring when they start laying eggs. :boogie


----------



## JohnnyWhite (Nov 3, 2012)

you have adhd


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

Haha.
And social anxiety! Don't be so quick to judge!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

A few yrs ago, I was going thru some crappy stuff... And walking m dogs was so important to me. It helped immensely.


----------



## Electric Emu (Oct 28, 2012)

What you mean like using hamsters as stress balls for example?

...I'm just being facetious, i have an unhealthily close relationship with my pet kestrel!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

When my grandma bought new chickens to renew the old ones I would sit like half an hour watching them, they give you a good mood, the looked like this:


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Haha why do you think my avatar is a cute dog? lol but no I don't have any pets  Used to have cats, but ya animals do have a calming effect, it really depends on the kind of animal though.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

It sounds like you are obsessed with these chickens of yours. >_>

While you may not be hurting anyone with your obession, you may want to look into it. In the mean time, they sound pretty lucky to have an owner that cares about them as much as you do


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

patting cats hair reduced blood pressure


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

My wife and I have some chickens about 20. My favorite one is named Beth, sometimes we go "hunting" together. She will follow me around the yard and I will lift large rocks and logs giving her access to bugs. Having a little critter trust you does feel good.

My favorite pet though is a 16.5 year old dog how is still full of energy and thinks I'm great. He is using one of my feet as a pillow while I write this.


----------



## toscaboo (Jul 3, 2012)

I had my cats to cheer me up when I was living at home...
I'm at university now and I'm definitely noticing a difference now they aren't around.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Aww I think chickens are cute :yes

I cuddle with my cat/dog to cheer me up sometimes.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

My dog is a great friend and family member. She is a very calming influence. Have had her eight years and am not sure what I would do without her.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I can relate! These days I only have my beloved cat, but when I was like 10 to 12 years old I used to help out at a farm every weekend and some weekdays. I fed/took care of the goats, sheep, chickens(!), pigs, horses etc. It meant the world to me during a dark period of my life. I had a special relationship with a baby goat from the day he was born, to the day I was forced to move away.


..................... :*(


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

My cats and dog calm me down oh so much. I'm far away from them and I miss having that relaxing time of getting affection from them.


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

I have two kittens at the moment. Really help take my mind off things


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i used to but my horse has developed a "relationship" with the mare in the stall next to him so when ever i try and ride or do anything with him that requires taking him out of his stall he starts calling for his "girlfreind" and being uncooperative unless my sister (the mares owner) is there and we ride together and then hes fine... 
its kind of cute because its almost like a human relationship and its kind of frustrating because it makes everything more difficult to do but mostly its depressing cause my own "snipped" horse has had at least 3 "girlfriends" that i know of and i havent had one lol


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I know when i have a cat sitting on my lap it makes all my problems go away for a while. Until he gets too heavy and my legs fall asleep and i have to move him. I know dogs also make me feel better, because they always like me.


----------

